# Tight RPZ



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have no idea why the installing idiot randomly the pipes right over the top. I also don't know how any of the previous 14 testers was able to get a hose on it. It's on top of a mezzanine, I stood on a chair, then the desk, then a breaker box, to clamber up. 




























Since this was in a mall, and a good 10 minute walk back out to my truck, and a total suck job to get up down from the mezzanine, I rooted around in my test kit bucket and found a 1/4" street 90. I usually carry some in the bucket, but rarely ever empty it out to make sure I have them, phew!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The way the Illinois code is written, that valve is a fail. Due to the installation location and height. Anything over 5' off the floor there is supposed to be a catwalk.

As for tight fit hookups Test Gauge Supply has the o-ring right angle swivel fittings. http://www.shopbackflow.com/shoppin...(3)-12-Bushings--(3)-34-Bushings__110706.aspx


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have those angle fittings, this pipe was so tight, the swivels wouldn't work

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I have those angle fittings, this pipe was so tight, the swivels wouldn't work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


The former Villa Park Plumbing Inspector got fed up with seeing Backflow preventers installed in such a way where it is imposable to hook up a test gauge. He told me he went on an inspection and noticed an RPZ with the test ports facing the wall with less than a 1/2" clearance. 

So he started to require all new installed backflow preventers that is being tested for the first time that he is present for the test.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron, 
does our code say the installing plumber has to be a CCCDI? Most of the ones I test were put in by whatever plumber was on the job.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The installing plumber does not have to have the CCCDI, but he must hire a CCCDI to do the first test after its installed.

The first RPZ I installed was 15 years ago or so... and I did not have the CCCDI license, so I hired my former plumbing instructor from the school I went to test the valve before we put it into service. The state should make it a requirement so they get installed properly.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> The installing plumber does not have to have the CCCDI, but he must hire a CCCDI to do the first test after its installed.
> 
> The first RPZ I installed was 15 years ago or so... and I did not have the CCCDI license, so I hired my former plumbing instructor from the school I went to test the valve before we put it into service. The state should make it a requirement so they get installed properly.


So true!


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

If i would have saw that brother,i would have told the company this needs to be replaced and repiped to a level that a tradesmen can properly access this rpz.
In Canada that placement of that rpz would not be allowed!!! That is not a safe situation either brother!!

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It doesn't work that way here, but one can dream!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

